# Monsters in florida catfish tournament



## CatHunter

Next year October 2014 we will be hosting a Catfish tournament on Florida's mighty Escambia River known for producing massive catfish. 

This will be the first Official Catfish tournament held on Escambia river,a big milestone for NWF and its surrounding communities. We hope to have the tournament broadcasted live on Flathead Catfish Hunters as weights come in.

We expect big weights to be brought to the scales with a large turn out in contestants. Food, drinks & door prizes will be available. 

New Flyers will be made in the coming months as well as trailer videos. To help sponsor this event contact us for more information on how to get your company on all advertizement platforms, flyers and media.


http://www.flatheadcatfishhunters.com/


----------



## CatHunter

updates


----------



## CatHunter

*Monsters in Florida*

PROMOTIONAL VIDEO
http://youtu.be/_3V_JYSjJ-M


----------



## Slot Pursuit

I wish the state law enforcement would crack down on the outlaws taken the cats with little their device's. Anyway I looking foward to the tournament. I hope there is a good turnout.


----------



## CatHunter

Slot Pursuit said:


> I wish the state law enforcement would crack down on the outlaws taken the cats with little their device's. Anyway I looking toward to the tournament. I hope there is a good turnout.


You and me both brother.. They are really screwing Escambia River up.


----------



## CatHunter

We have locked in the location and are now looking to add local business sponsors. If you have a business and would like to be apart of this as a sponsor pleases contact me.


----------



## CatHunter

Join the hunt for Monsters in Florida..


----------



## CatHunter

If you have Facebook, join the conversations on our event page and check the box going so we have a good head count.
https://www.facebook.com/events/241224562711797/


----------



## CatHunter

http://https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dBiCUZbSBKU


----------



## WhyMe

Damn, That's a big cat. Do they taste good if cooked up the right way?
And you caught that here? I never been catfishing like that. Seen it on TV.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## CatHunter

WhyMe said:


> Damn, That's a big cat. Do they taste good if cooked up the right way?
> And you caught that here? I never been catfishing like that. Seen it on TV.
> WhyMe
> Mako My Dayo


We release our big cats to fight another day. We catch mountains of smaller fish to eat no need to kill the big ones. And yes that fish was caught on Escambia River.


----------



## CatHunter

A big thanks to our newest tournament partners 

Whisker Wear Apparel
Bell Creek Growers, LLC.
http://www.floridabeachestorivers.com/

If you have a local business and would like to Partner with _*Monsters in Florida *_on this event please contact us.
850-6076898


----------



## CatHunter

We are pleased to be partnered with Trophy Stack.com. The winners of the event will have their fish posted to trophy stack.com to view whenever they want. Share to your Facebook and brag to all your friends.. Live tournament up dates and more will be available.
http://www.trophystack.com/partners/1115-monsters-in-flordia-catfish-tournament

Also featured on
American Pro Catters & Twisted cat outdoors


----------



## CatHunter

Phase 1 of Monsters In Florida is done. The internet work is complete, the web sites are built and the Facebook fan page is booming with well over 100 attending, and dozens more from various forums. With a little over 6 months to go it’s now time to put boots on the ground. Phase 2 is underway. Flyers, merchandise, equipment, staff members and partners, its about to get a whole lotta busy.
https://www.facebook.com/events/241224562711797/


----------



## Sky's boat

I have been following this since I moved down from Pa. I am looking forward to this and will be entering it, I have a buddy to enter with but if it falls through I'm sure someone would like enter with me, if nothing else, it will be a lot of fun,.....


----------



## Fielro

That's a huge cat


----------



## CatHunter

We are taking local sponsors now, if you run a small business and would like to be apart of this event contact us for more information..Or go to http://www.flatheadcatfishhunters.com/sponsorships


----------



## Inn Deep

Just curious as to what Illegal Devices are used?


----------



## CatHunter

Inn Deep said:


> Just curious as to what Illegal Devices are used?


Shocking devices used a lot in the south by cat-fishermen that cant catch catfish any other way


----------



## Slot Pursuit

We might see a state record this year with all the high water we have had.


----------



## CatHunter

We may just break the record for the most ever people to click going on a Facebook event page for a catfish tournament. 200 plus and counting

https://www.facebook.com/events/241224562711797/


----------



## Slot Pursuit

What is the head count now?


----------



## Sky's boat

I know or think the entry fee is $55 but is that per person on the boat or the fee per boat ?
Thanks....
I am entering and my neighbor wants to fish it with me,,..


----------



## CatHunter

Wont be long now


----------



## CatHunter

Sky's boat said:


> I know or think the entry fee is $55 but is that per person on the boat or the fee per boat ?
> Thanks....
> I am entering and my neighbor wants to fish it with me,,..


Its $55 per person early entry. $70 late entry day of


----------



## CatHunter

You can do your early registration from here
http://www.flatheadcatfishhunters.com/tournament-registration


----------



## CatHunter

Updates on the rules of the tournament
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HsHgQbQrwY8


----------



## CatHunter

Trophies are looking hott!


----------



## CatHunter

This weekend is the big day guys...
We are going to be giving away a few Monster Rod Holder Packages. These things are the best


----------



## CatHunter

Last week I was praying to get some water on Escambia River for the tournament she was down to 1.7 feet making navigating extremely difficult especially at night. It looks like we got the perfect amount of rain Monday, the river crested at 9.5 and will be down to around 7 feet and stabilized come tournament day. The fish are going to be on fire.


----------



## CatHunter

We will be raffling off a free trip with Tennessee River Monsters Catfish guide service at the Monsters In Florida Catfish tournament this weekend. These guys catch some monster catfish. Check them out and give them a like.. They just recently landed a 75+ pound flathead.


----------



## CatHunter

You can find all the photo's for the event here
http://www.flatheadcatfishhunters.com/gallery


----------

